# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  Μυρίζει το πλυντήριο ρούχων

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλημέρα σε όλους .. Το πλυντήριο το λειτουργούμε ανα 3 ημέρες περίπου είναι σχετικά καινούριο 2 χρονών και εδω και αρκετό καιρό άρχισε να εμφανίζει...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

